# Amazon orders question



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay, my turn for a silly and probably unanswerable question.....

I have a bunch of CDs on pre-order.  Is there anyway to sort my orders so that they show up in to be released date?  or if not, a way to just show my CD orders?  i'm getting tired of scrolling


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I know you can ask for just "open orders" which are things that haven't been delivered yet...but they are in order of when ordered not expected receipt date.

Also, if I just go to Amazon.com, and am logged in or at least recognized by the cookies, there's a black bar across the top that shows the next item to be delivered, and if I tap on that, it'll show me other items not yet received.

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I know you can ask for just "open orders" which are things that haven't been delivered yet...but they are in order of when ordered not expected receipt date.
> 
> Also, if I just go to Amazon.com, and am logged in or at least recognized by the cookies, there's a black bar across the top that shows the next item to be delivered, and if I tap on that, it'll show me other items not yet received.
> 
> Betsy


Since I have so much on order, "next delivery" doesn't do me much good.

And it seems to me that open orders has a lot of already delivered stuff. And includes my GC refills, which I don't need to see at all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

telracs said:


> Since I have so much on order, "next delivery" doesn't do me much good.


Well, as I say, if I tap on that on the black bar, it shows me the other stuff below it in order by next thing to be delivered onward.



> And it seems to me that open orders has a lot of already delivered stuff. And includes my GC refills, which I don't need to see at all.


Huh. It only has three things for me; two books that are on pre-order, and my Dot which isn't schedule to arrive until June 29.

A Kindle stand that's coming from China, apparently by canoe, and will be here sometime between June 1 and June 17 (shipped on May 6) shows up on the black bar as next thing to arrive but isn't in Open Orders, apparently because it has been shipped.

This is the link to open orders for me.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/your-account/order-history/ref=oh_aui_menu_open?ie=UTF8&orderFilter=open

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you sure you're looking at "Open orders" only and not just "Orders?"  "Open orders" is the first tab to the right when looking at "Orders."

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, I am looking at open orders.  Which is still showing a CD that was delivered today.

thanks for your help, but as i said, i'm looking for a way to sort by release date, and that doesn't look possible.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

telracs said:


> Yes, I am looking at open orders. Which is still showing a CD that was delivered today.
> 
> thanks for your help, but as i said, i'm looking for a way to sort by release date, and that doesn't look possible.


I have noticed it may take a few hours for the day's deliveries to be updated; but I've never had anything older than the current day on mine.

Send feedback to CS. 

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

telracs said:


> Okay, my turn for a silly and probably unanswerable question.....
> 
> I have a bunch of CDs on pre-order. Is there anyway to sort my orders so that they show up in to be released date? or if not, a way to just show my CD orders? i'm getting tired of scrolling


I don't know of any way to sort pre-orders, but I finally started a private wish list labeled "Kindle Pre-orders". By adding to that wish list, it is at least separated from non-book pre-orders and gives me less to page through keeping up with the dates since the release date is shown in the wish list info. Maybe that would help for CD pre-orders too?


----------

